# Holy Spalted Hackberry Batman !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just recieved a package from Yotehntr. As you all know I've been drooling over one of his calls(actually more than one but don't tell him). I asked him to make one for me and I think he out did himself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jeez Someone needs to dust this place !

Check out the face in the second pic.

Thanks again Brad !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmm..now youre going to have to add to the picture--like a sound wave for us from it RIGHT GUYS?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll work on that for you a22. I will say that it sounds as good as it looks. The buffalo horn toneboard seems to produce a very clean sound.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im sure that someone who makes such a beautiful detailed piece of working art, isnt going to be making crappy sounding or performing ones by no means! Signed no less LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well we'd better see some results from your new call then Don!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That call is sweet ! I bet it sounds as great as it looks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Don that is one purty looking call !

Hey Guys...do you think he should put it up for auction ? Donations for site ?

Just jokin Don...good going, taking something like that out hunting it like driving a Porsch out to the woods deer hunting.

Do not loose it !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

We probably won't be seeing Don posting about bagging another yote. He will be busy sitting in the field cuddling his new call and instead of watching/calling for yotes. I can just hear him now " Hun I am going into the woods to spend time with my call, wait I mean to coyote hunt."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Someday I'll be killin' all the coyotes... and all you'll ever be is mean... LOL

I'm gonna have to carry this call in a pocket all by itself so's it don't get bumped and dinged


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful looking call, something to be proud of owning one of those, really surprised to still see lettering on the key board or is that a replacement!!HA!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

It is a very nice call Don. I too have one of his calls on my wish list but I doubt I will be able to afford one anytime soon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good one Rick...I do however see some smoke comming off those keys.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL ya'll are a riot!







I'm glad you like it Don! You'll be surprised about the finish... it won't ding or scratch to easy. I've carried the ones on my lanyard for a couple years and the shine is still there... (and I'm pretty rough on 'em) a little furniture polish on occasion helps... a little vasaline on the o-rings and hold the reed centered over the air channel when you put the toneboard back in. Hope you tear the coyotes up with it!

Brad


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brad, I'll be on them as soon as we get a break in this weather.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool looking call!

Have good luck with it Don.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Someday I'll be killin' all the coyotes... and all you'll ever be is mean... LOL
> 
> I'm gonna have to carry this call in a pocket all by itself so's it don't get bumped and dinged


I bet youll bring your carnauba wax and buffing rag with you


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> LOL ya'll are a riot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is what Brad said about the finish....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! LUCKY DOG DON------THAT IS PURDY----Nice buy Good luck-------sb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip, I'm praying for cooler weather.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks Skip, I'm praying for cooler weather.


 YD, how cool of weather are you waiting for, where you live that might be a while!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...like mid January, when he starts planting his garden....then in Febuary it is warming back up again







. Only joking Don, I know you see cooler temps.

I would like to be in Ricks shoes...heaven, longer winters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ask Chris how the temps have been there already,Dave too.


----------



## taggart (Feb 13, 2011)

Great looking call!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks taggart, It sounds awesome too !


----------



## foxer (Nov 24, 2010)

good material


----------

